# plants look like S**t! Help!



## ytrew (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is my setup:
Lights: T5 X8 fixture, Light cycle 18/6
Hydroponic flow system, watering for 15 minutes per day.
Nutes-Organic: pure blend pro, Liquid Karma, Superthrive, hormex
Temp average 76 Degrees, Water Temp Average 71
Humidity average 50%
Ionic Pro air cleaner(negative ion machine)
Ph:5.9-6.2
Seeds: Bagseed, ownknown origin

I did have a heat problem for the first 5 days, over 90, since adding an a/c unit it is now under control. 
Plants have been in this new system for 7 days.
someone please help!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 24, 2007)

Ditch the superthrive. Hydro growers have had trouble with that.
6.2 PH is too high. 
what strength nutreint?


----------



## ytrew (Oct 24, 2007)

what should the ph be?
the nutrient strength is what the bottle says for veg.
any thoughts on the plant issue?


----------



## ytrew (Oct 24, 2007)

what should the ph be?
as far as the nute strength, i am using is what the bottle says for veg.
any thoughts on the plant issue?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 24, 2007)

5.8 is perfect.
gonna let the hydro growers chime in on exact nutrient strength. I would say that full dose would be too hot for them right at the moment.


----------



## stickytasticbud (Oct 24, 2007)

I use the Botanicare line your using...

Go VERY light...especially the first couple weeks...on the nutes. 

This is important for the first couple weeks and some ppl say just use plain ph balanced water until they get a little older.

*This is my recommendation on the nute strength*
_It is always better to not have enough nutes then to have too many...you dont want your lil ones this early having nute lockup problems since they are small and your dont want to stress them._

Always go 70 percent of what they say..if not less. I went about 50 percent strength for the first month or so. I went with the seeding amount the bottle says until they got to a nice size..then went up to about 50 percent-70 percent
(this is the recommendation of the local hydro shop also)



Also with the ebb and flow...you should be watering 3 times a day for 15 not just once...just my two cents.

Check out my grow journal though...i am a first timer but have a pretty good amount of researching done.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey ytrew - your seedlings are getting pickled.  I would reduce amount of nutes, and follow these guys advice on the hydro.  Seedlings don't need a lot of nutes (if any) until their leaves get bigger and can handle the extra nutes.


----------



## HGB (Oct 24, 2007)

15 minute's a day doesn't seem right to me???? maybe 15 an hour but not a day....   

IMHO they are die'n of thirst


----------



## ytrew (Oct 24, 2007)

i think it was the nutes casuing these problems but not sure. i will backoff the nutes. well i didnt want to overwater, come watering time which is once per day for 15 minutes the rockwool is still wet. Did you see the pics?


----------



## HGB (Oct 24, 2007)

ytrew said:
			
		

> Did you see the pics?



yes, and the nute's being cut back with the water'n increased should fix the prob i think

.02


----------



## stickytasticbud (Oct 24, 2007)

yep


----------



## dankbud420 (Oct 24, 2007)

just start with fresh water for a week then start with a mild nuet dose. if the bottle says 1 tsp per gallon use 1/2


----------



## ytrew (Oct 24, 2007)

i just did a 50% water change with just ph adjusted water and added another 15minute water cycle. now it will water twice per day, 15 minutes each. what do you think?


----------



## HGB (Oct 24, 2007)

ytrew said:
			
		

> added another 15minute water cycle. now it will water twice per day, 15 minutes each. what do you think?



bit more water yet i think


----------



## Vegs (Oct 24, 2007)

Use distilled water bought from the store if you can. Use a very dilluted version of your hyrdo solution for the first 2-3 weeks or growing would be my quess.


----------



## dankbud420 (Oct 24, 2007)

water a least 3 times a day


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 24, 2007)

Your seedlings do look like crap but man, that is a nice camera!  Great closeups.


----------



## ytrew (Oct 24, 2007)

more watering cycles or more of a water change.


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 25, 2007)

Use reg water no ph change or nutes first 2 weeks man this growers are way off GL hope this helps


----------



## ytrew (Oct 25, 2007)

i just did another 50% water change with ph adjusted water, no nutes. i added another 15 minutes water cycle. now it will water twice per day, 15 minutes each. ph is now 5.8


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey man... I think you should listen to the many people repeatedly telling you to up your watering schedule...  Great job breaking away from the norm to grow, but when the majority of the people tell you to do something that aren't in the mainstream, I would trust them.  Especially when you are ASKING for help.  You should be getting these suckers wet at least every 3-4 hours if not once an hour.  Best of luck.


----------



## j99jm (Oct 25, 2007)

IMHO wait until they are rootbount to start feeding more often.  If you say the rockwool is staying soaked right up until they are getting fed again, that is fine.  They need to dry out A BIT for the roots to grow and search for more to drink.  When the roots are coming out of the rockwool, step it up a few notches and water at least 3 or more times a day.

If I were you I'd give those things pure ph'd water and move the lights up until they get comfortable again.  If you keep them stressed out the growth will be a fraction of how they should be growing.

I have a grow with some seedlings in a similar situation.  I accidentally gave too much nutes and the light fell causing them all to burn and look like yours do.  They're in their 3rd week and they're finally starting to take off again.

By now they should be 6" tall at least, and they're only on their 2nd set of leaves.  Drop the nutes and keep the temp as low as possible, they'll recover in no time!


----------



## Vegs (Oct 25, 2007)

I run 3 separate 15 min water cycles throughout an 20 hour light (veg) cycle.


----------



## buzzcat (Oct 26, 2007)

that is exactly what i meant. They were still wet up to the one watering. I have grown vegtables outdoors and have learned that overwatering causes so many problems.  i will bring the lights up a bit.

question, now that i got my temp situation under control, should i go to lights on 24?


----------



## stickytasticbud (Oct 26, 2007)

hey...here man..in the horticultural bible it says

Water when plants are half-empty of water; weigh pots to tell.

You could weigh the your cubes to figure out if they are holding enough water.. someone chime in if this is wrong..cause its on the book under the hydro section..then it starts talking about soil ?? 
 It should still be the same principal though.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 26, 2007)

Your roots should always be wet in hydro.  The reason there are air pumps in the res. is to keep the water aerated.  If the water isn't aerated, the roots will have issues.  If the roots are left to get dry for even an hour, they will start to dye.  Keep them moist all of the time!


----------



## buzzcat (Oct 26, 2007)

i just did a 100% water change with only 5.8ph water. i flooded the plants to remove all the nutes. watering is now 3 times a day, 15 minutes each. temp is 75-67  water temp 65. how is this?

also i noticed some dark green matter around some of the plants. any thoughts?  
how long will it take for these guys to recover?
When should i add nutes again? 
superthrive any good?


----------

